# Agility - Titles Question



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm not sure wikipedia is a great source to be sure on your title progression- here is the AAC site: Home Page | aac.ifathom.ca

But it appears to me that you have to purchase access to the legs/titles area. 
In the US, a NA or NAJ take 3 Q's to earn the title, same w OA/OAJ, AX/AXJ.
It's likely similar.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Probably. When you go to a trial, you should ask one of the more experienced competitors, or, if you're like me, you'll read through every last detail of the rule book before your first trial. The different U.S agility organizations have different rules for how many legs are needed for a title. For AKC, it's 3 legs (unless it's the Master's title), but ASCA only requires 2 legs in Gamblers and Jumpers (20 points), then 3 legs in Standard (30 points), or if there's a 5 point Q, it will take additional legs.

I read that in Europe you actually do need to beat other people to move up levels - I'm glad it's not like that here.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi all,
> So, I am very excited! I will be starting Rundle in agility in January!! If she likes it, then my goal is to compete with her. In my excitement I am trying to understand competitions and titles. If I am reading this correctly: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agility_Association_of_Canada
> in order to achieve their titles in Canada, they just have to do clear runs x number of times... not necessarily win in their division. Is that correct?


Hi,

I compete with the AAC (Agility Association of Canada). You're correct, in order to achieve their titles, dogs need to accumulate a certain number of clear runs (qualifying runs, or Qs). It doesn't matter whether they win their division or not. So to get your Starter's Standard title, you need three clear runs in Standards, under two different judges. To get your Starter's Games title, you need two clear runs in each of Jumpers, Snooker and Gambler, under two different judges in each case. And so on: the number of clear runs for each game increases as you move up the levels. To get your Advanced Games title, you need three clear runs in each game, and to get your Master's Games title, you need four clear runs in each game. Standard titles (Advanced and Master) always require three clear runs under two different judges.

Where the Wikipedia page is not correct is for the height categories. These will change on January 1st - you can visit the AAC website for a detailed explanation. Basically, all jump heights have been reduced - in the regular class, they will be 24", 20", 16", 12" and 8". The dog height measurement cutoffs have also changed. You'll need to get your dog measured at your first trial, before you compete, and will then need a second and possibly a third measurement to complete your dog's AAC card. His height will determine which jump height he will have to do.

I always start young dogs in the "Special" class, where they can jump one height lower. Under the current rules, you're allowed to move them into Regular at any time, but you don't have to - you can keep them in Special throughout their career if you want to. The advantage for young dogs is that there are no spreads, doubles or broad jumps in Special, and the frame is at 5' instead of 5'6". So it places less stress on their shoulders. Duster is currently competing in the Special division, and will stay there until he's three years old, at which point we'll decide whether or not to move him to Regular. For me, it's always a borderline decision with a Golden. Because they tend to be much heavier, for their height, than, say, a border collie or a Belgian shepherd, they're more vulnerable to wear-and-tear on their joints, especially the shoulders. To enter a Golden in the Regular division, I would want a running contact on the frame. As a handler, you also need to be able to give them good lines into the power jumps (spreads, doubles), to avoid crashes.

Here's a link to the AAC Rule Book. There's a read-only version at the top of the page that you can consult onscreen. If you want a printable version, you have to become an AAC member ($25 per year).
Offical Rule Book | aac.ifathom.ca

Agility is a super fun sport - be prepared to become addicted!!

Best of luck with your training - keep us posted!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So helpful everyone! Rundle is turning 3yrs old in December, so I am late to the game, but, excited to start. Her first class is Jan 11th, so I have lots of time to read and prepare. If she loves it, we'll probably continue in the classes and get her competition ready. I also have a very handy finance who could build me equipment for the backyard. I am hoping this is the beginning of something special between us and my future goldens


----------

